

YC App – Should Responses Still Be 120 Words or Less? - tjross

I was just looking at Drew Houston&#x27;s application from Summer 2007 and saw that they asked applicants to keep all responses under 120 words. Is this still the case?
======
katm
Try to keep your responses succinct. I like how Garry Tan put it in this blog
post ([http://blog.garrytan.com/super-last-minute-advice-
for-s](http://blog.garrytan.com/super-last-minute-advice-for-s)): Answers
should be "crisp and articulate, and to the point. One way to do this is to
write every last idea down -- write copiously. Then edit. Edit mercilessly
until there is not a single word you could remove without losing significant
meaning."

~~~
tjross
Very helpful, thanks! I definitely have the "write copiously part" down. I'm
going to go pick up some red pens...

------
emcarey
no- check out the muse's yc app [https://www.themuse.com/advice/the-muses-
successful-applicat...](https://www.themuse.com/advice/the-muses-successful-
application-to-y-combinator-w12)

~~~
tjross
Thanks! Well-written piece by the Muses. Love the mission. Cool product.
Nicely done.

